# Amb Anthony



## manbuckwal (Jul 28, 2015)

Chrome/Gold Jr Anthony wrapped in a nice stabilized two tone amboyna burl blank . Still working on my photos, Da tent will be here next week 

Thanks for looking 




 







And a Triton twist made from @El Guapo Coco crotch. Couldnt get a good pic inside

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2015)

Sweet looking pens Tom!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2015)

What Tony said! Those look great!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 28, 2015)

So you're taking your pens camping?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 28, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> So you're taking your pens camping?



Yep , according to Duncan , ........that's the way to do it, money for nothing and your twists for free

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 28, 2015)

I was told that "camp" has a whole different meaning in California.





(I wasn't told what the meaning is, just that it's different.)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you still have my address. I'm so glad you made that for me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 28, 2015)

both pens are very nice, but that Amboyna is simply stunning 
If I may be so bold .......... when you take pics with a black background it "conceals" part of the subject
a white / grey / light colored background gives more depth to image because it allows for a shadow and actually brings out the color more (IMHO)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 28, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> both pens are very nice, but that Amboyna is simply stunning
> If I may be so bold .......... when you take pics with a black background it "conceals" part of the subject
> a white / grey / light colored background gives more depth to image because it allows for a shadow and actually brings out the color more (IMHO)



Thanks Jerry , when my photo tent gets here I will practice w colors


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 29, 2015)

Thy look great from here.

Les


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Those are nice pens Tom. Amboyna or whatever it is looks out of sight.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 1, 2015)

Very classy! Exquisite woods. Chuck


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 1, 2015)

Both are beauties! Which kit do you like better? I've never heard of the Jr. Anthony before.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 1, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Both are beauties! Which kit do you like better? I've never heard of the Jr. Anthony before.



Thanks Andrew, The triton here is ballpoint twist whereas the Jr Anthony is a rollerball so apples n oranges there. Exotic blanks carries the Jr Anthony n Jr Aron which are the same kit essentially as the Triton, just different style caps and bands . The Anthony above has lil gold swirls/circles and you can see the chrome underneath thru them. Honestly I like em all , but now probably favor the Anthony and Aron over the triton . Depends on what "look" you like .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for the review, Tom. After turning the Triton, I don't think I can ever go back to a cheap kit again (I need to use up my WSII and click pens though). I may pick up some Antony and Aaron kits next time I order from Exotic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 1, 2015)

Those are some outstanding looking pens! !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

